# Fitness//Diet Journal



## LaPrincessa (Sep 6, 2007)

Since I got back from uni for the summer I have put on lots of weight since Im getting all my food bought for me and seeing all my friends usually involves food and drink so I decided to keep a food diary here since mosta the ones online you have to pay for and I wanna keep track of what I eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried writing in a book but kept forgetting so since I come on here everyday Ill remember 

*03/09/07*
Breakfast//Lunch: 1 slice of toast and a cup of tea.. I was hungover so it was the only thing I could handle 
Dinner: Vegeterian Kiev & Side salad

*04/09/07*
Breakfast: Banana & 1 glass Warm Lemon Water
Lunch: 1 Tortilla wrap with a teaspoon of cream cheese in it
Dinner: It was my bros bday so we went to a chinese but I tried to be healthy by getting Vegetables&Prawn in Sheuzwan sauce and boiled rice
Exercise: Went to the gym and did 20 mins on the bike, 15 mins on cross trainer, 10 mins on rowing machine and went on the machine for thighs and hips and then did 200 sit ups (front and side)

*05/09/07*
Breakfast: 1 glass of warm lemon water & banana
Lunch: Salad- Lettuce, Tomatoes, Cucumber, Carrot, Onion, Sweetcorn & Beetroot
Dinner: 2 Vegeterian Quorn sausages, Cabbage, Brocolli, Carrots, Peas, Mashed potato and 1 small roast potato with some gravy 
Exercise: 30 mins on the exercise bike and 10 mins stomach exercises

*06/09/07*
Breakfast: Weetabix with skimmed milk and a teeny bit of sugar & warm lemon water
Snack: 1 tangerine
Lunch: Baked potato with prawns in marie rose sauce and side salad
Dinner: Not had it yet going round my friends for her birthday and she has a buffet lunch made so its gona be sooooo hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Exercise: An exercise dvd which includes 10 min warm 20 min fat burn 10 min body tone and 10 min belly shrinker

Havent weighed myself yet cos im scared to see what Ive put on ! x


----------

